# Celtic Manor 2010 course



## nmartyn (Apr 20, 2009)

went down to Celtic Manor on saturday heres a quick rundown to the setup down there.

first impressions, the hotel looks a little tired when you arrive but the interior is certainly top notch.
we were playing the 2010 course and drove past the Roman rd and Montgomerie courses before entering a large gate which led down to the 2010 course in the valley below - the newly built clubhouse for this course (theres a club house per course) is very nice and the welcome very warm - especially when we were taken to our lockers later on to find our names on them 

we arrived v.early, my fault for worrying about traffic! and went to the range at the academy for a while before having some brekkie.

we tee'd off at 2.10, we were driven down from the 2010 clubhouse with our clubs to a grass range by the first tee where we could loosen up. 


the course itself is very scenic if a little open/windswept as it lies in a large valley - what this does mean however is a LOT of water on what seems like every hole!
if like me you have an off day with your driver it will soon take the shine off what, otherwise, is a memorable day. the greens were pretty slow but i'm sure that will change for next years Ryder Cup but what really strikes you is how well the course is designed.
there is a bunker/stream hazard of somesort at nearly every point where you'd expect your ball to go - off the tee, fairway bunkers (i was often using my 3iron to make sure i came up short) and water with serious slopes either side trying to gobble up your ball if you go a fraction short or long on a layup or pitch. the bunkers? well lets just say i've got some pics of me in them - and you can't see anything but the top of my head and i'm 6'2 


i've also played the Brabazon this year and would say the greens were far superior there but the course at Celtic Manor was a real eye opener. i'm by no means a long hitter but when you're struggling to hit par4's in two and struggling to see the flag from the tee on par 5's (cos they're miles away!) it makes life very hard.

the 15th is a heck of a hole - a long dog leg right and one of our group actually drove the green through a gap in the hedge. the thought of seeing someone going for that in the RC sends a tingle down the spine. 
the 18th is also pretty special a long uphill tee shot followed by a down hill lay-up (Careful else you'll roll into the water!) before a wedge into a raised green - not for the feint hearted!



i'd simply love to play this course again but only on a good day where i was hitting it long and straight off the tee. i scored a respectable 98 but was very frustrated the whole way round - i shall return to tame the beast, but probably not for a while as its gonna be mega busy i guess!



oh and we were there for a stag trip - so headed straight into Cardiff afterwards not returning to the hotel till 5am (you know you're in trouble when you're in a cab home and the sun comes up!)
seriously struggling today!


ps. we paid Â£85 per person which included a twin room (shared) plus the 2010 round and brekkie (which none of us sampled). 
bargain!


----------



## mono217 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cant wanit to play htere im getting my father to take me and a few mates.


----------



## The_Squire (Apr 24, 2009)

As a member of The Celtic Manor, but not the 2010, although I have played it and am due to play it again on May 1st with HTL, it's always good to read the reviews from others who have played here. Good or bad points as the bad can be put to the powers that be. I am sure that Sir Terry will have the hotel looking top notch by next year.


----------



## HTL (Apr 24, 2009)

Any chance of you posting those pics? I need to see what I have let myself in for.

Have not seen the Hotel close up but it looks mighty impressive from the M4, especially when the flag flying all big and proud.


----------



## rob2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Hywel,

The celtic manor website has the hole layouts and fly by videos of each hole.

http://www.celtic-manor.com/The_Twenty_Ten_Course.aspx#

Hope you have a great day. Looks like it may well test your new handicap  

All the best,

Rob2


----------

